
Information is the negative of thermodynamic entropy - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/yes-your-brain-does-process-information
======
nabla9
It seems that Epstein is confused by different meanings of information and
start to have ideas before doing sufficient research.

There is information theoretic information (data) and semantic information
(meaning). Semantic information is called semantic content. An instance of
information is understood to carry semantic content, if it consists of one or
more data; the data is well-formed and the well-formed data is meaningful.

You can give semantical content degree of informativeness similar to entropy.
For example tautology has zero degree of informativeness.

[http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/information-
semantic/](http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/information-semantic/)

You need to process information if you want to process semantic meaning.

------
nikokks
It seems to look crazy but, Where is the "memory of the Universe", knowing
what and where things are ? Is the concept "Memory of Universe" a wrong way to
understand this réality ?

